# Happy Birthday Priss!!



## SDLX Master

I have just realized it is Priss's most special day today. 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR PRISS! *
*ENJOY YOUR DAY TO THE FULLEST!!*
Kisses,​ 
 Roger ​


----------



## ordira

I was the first last year, now second, now problem, the most important is that it's your day, enjoy, beautiful.  Hope to talk to you soon!!!
Felicidades!


----------



## Priss

Muchas gracias  Qué alegria saber que aun me recuerdan aunque ya casi no tenga tiempo de venir por aqui.... 
Gracias vecino querido y ordira  Ojalá podamos vernos más seguido, si. 

Abrazos desde Cuenquita Ecuador


----------



## Áristos

Si es que nadie podría olvidarse de una persona tan especial como "la" Pris, aunque pasaran años sin verla 

¡Muchísimas felicidades! Te dedico esta tarjetita que creo que es de tu estilo. Espero no equivocarme y que te guste jijiji 
Ojalá pueda felicitarte muuuuuchos años más. Ya sabes que es un placer verte cada día y ser tu amigo.
¡¡¡¡Muchos besos, mi Candy!!!!

Gabri.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Happy Birthday, Priss.
My gift isn't large -- just a t-shirt and some lip gloss.  
I hope that you like them. 
Ira.


----------



## Priss

Muchas gracias camello querido!  Me gusto mucho la camiseta, rosa e irreverente.. jajaj y combina muy bien con el lapiz de labios!  

Mi buen amigo Gavril  Ce que tu sabes quanto te quiero.. y ha sido un gusto para ti conoserme  Jajaja, especialmente con mi pésima ortografria simulada y real aveces.... 
Se te quiere mucho, muchachote!  Gracias por esa tarjeta preciosa, me atinaste mucho sabiendo cuanto me encantan ese tipo de dibujos  Me as conmovido con tus palabras y tu pequeña amistad. 
Repito, un placer que me conozcas! (jajajajajajaj ya sabes que toooodo es vroma  )


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades cría Priss . Sé que llego tardísimo, pero es que cuando abrieron el hilo estaba de vacaciones y no lo vi . Espero que sepas perdonarme .

Veo que te han traido muchos regalitos, pero yo voy a ser fiel a mi estilo, y traigo algo para celebrarlo, aunque sea tarde, una fiesta nunca viene mal.

Un abrazo. 

Ant

A ver si te dejas ver más últimamente, que se te echa de menos.


----------



## Priss

Gracias crío querido . Yo también espero verte pronto, para reirnos un poquito 
Jjaja Mejor que seas fiel a tu estilo porque a mí me gusta mucho mucho la cerveza, verdad, nunca viene mal 

Un abrazo de vuelta...


----------



## Fernita

Queridísma Priss:

*¡Qué los cumplas muy feliz!*​ 
Te mando un besote desde  Buenos Aires.

Con todo cariño, Fernita.


----------



## valdo

Como siempre vengo con retraso mas....*Feliz cumpleaños, Priss!!!*


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas felicidades Priss, aunque llego super tarde, la celebración continúa.
Espero que hayas tenido un hermoso día..
Te quiere, 
M


----------



## Priss

Muchas gracias amiguitos... Y soy yo la que viene tarde cuando la fiesta  ha continuado.... ijijiij

Abrazotes para todos/as


----------



## bibliolept

¿Y por qué no ha de continuar? Felicidades, Priss.


----------



## GamblingCamel

only 35 days more to go until the next one !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatogab

Priss, ¿por qué no me dijiste
que casi una año atrás
cumplías
años?
Si no hubiese hecho amistad con
UN CAMELLO
te habrías perdido
las felicitaciones 
de este
*gato viejo y dormilón*
y de este
*chiquillo*
que, 
desde cuando te conoció,
perdió
el sueño.​ 
​


----------



## Priss

Jajajaj! Gatito Querido!!!!! Siempre me da una alegría leer tus mensajes... y veo que no te olvidaste de mi cumpleaños 22, aunque ya falta menos de 1 mes para el cumpleaños 23...........................QUE VEJEZ! jejejejejjejejejejej :-O Gracias!!!


----------



## ordira

Muchas felicidades otra vez… cómo pasa el tiempo!, y aunque ya casi no estemos en contacto te mando un abrazo desde acá!


----------



## gatogab

FELICIDADES​ 
PRISS​ 
*APIO VERDE TULLÚ*​ 
*GATOGAB*​


----------



## GamblingCamel

happy birthday 2010 mi querida amiga Priss !!!

[:   :]   :]


----------



## SDLX Master

And I join in the wishes in my last year thread. Happy Birthday, dear!


----------



## gatogab

*FELICIDADES*
*PRISS*


LA VEJEZ SE ACERCA IMPLACABLE.​ 
EN POCO TIEMPO MÁS
SERÁN 24.​ 
*APIO VERDE TULLÚ*​ 

*GATOGAB*​


----------



## GamblingCamel

happy birthday 2010 mi querida amiga Priss !!!

[:   :]   :]

a girl as nice as you deserves 2 birthday threads.. Congrats!


----------



## Priss

jajaaja  Muchas gracias...amigos queridos... que amables   !
Ah... 23 años.... Aun sigo siendo joven de corazon! Y ingrese a este foro cuando tenia 18...como pasa el tiempo! Sigo leyendo libros raros y seguire haciendo.. de eso se trata. 
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## gatogab

Priss said:


> *Ah... 23 años....* *Aun sigo siendo joven de corazon!*


 
Así he hecho yo hasta ahora que tengo un poco menos del triple de tu edad.


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas felicidades Priss... espero que hayas tenido un día genial.

Mirlo


----------

